# Most useful chisel size(s) ?



## pompon44 (12 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Besides having a hard time to decide which brand of chisel I should buy (https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=12000), I was also wondering which size(s) should I start with (with cabinetmaking in mind). 
I realize this might be a silly question with infinite number of possible answers, but well, I guess you won't hesitate to tell me if this is so ;-)

Regards,


----------



## Evergreen (12 Oct 2006)

Pompon44

For many years, I got by with bevel edge chisels in just three sizes - 1/4", 1/2" and 1". Or 6mm, 12mm and 25mm if you prefer. 

Later, I acquired more chisels but found I kept using my three old favourites the most. I also found out just how useful a 32mm chisel can be, using it where most people would reach for a block plane. 

You'll also need a few mortise chisels when you're further down The Slope but I'll leave others to speak about those. 

Beware! Acquiring chisels can become a passion (they look so good in sets!) but you can do most things with relatively few.

Regards.


----------



## Colin C (12 Oct 2006)

I would add a 3/4"-18mm to that as I use that alot myself but you can get by with the three Evergreen has said


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Oct 2006)

I have a 4 set of: 6, 12, 19 & 26mm - I think that's all you need really for most purposes.


----------



## Colin C (13 Oct 2006)

Also like Evergreen has said too, I would go for a big one like the 32mm , as you might not use it much but when you do, you will be glad you have it


----------



## Frank D. (13 Oct 2006)

Hi Pompon
I've embarked upon the chisel slope...but the size that I use the most is definitely 1/2", which is 12mm. After that, 6mm and 18mm, then 24 or 25mm not far behind. One that comes in quite handly also is 9mm (or 10), because sometimes you have a groove or whatever that's 12mm wide and you need a chisel that's just a little narrower to get in there. 
After these sizes anything goes...15mm to get into tight 18mm spaces, or a nice wide 36 or 48mm...or a 3mm for teeny weeny spaces like London-pattern dovetails...it depends what you do and what planes you already have too. 
Crank-necked chisels come in handy if you don,t want to use chisels standing up with their bevel down against the work (crank-necks are great for channels and corners, taking off glue if you don't have a chisel plane). If you get 1 crank-neck, 12mm might be the handiest (it is for me). 
Of course then you'll need some skew chisels, dovetail chisels, and a few nice mortise chisels, not to mention some paring chisels, as well as..........
BTW I've found a lot of very serviceable used mortise chisels in France, Peugeot, Goldenberg and other brands, very cheap. Not as nice as the old English pig stickers but still quite a good value and easy to find.


----------



## Alf (13 Oct 2006)

Funny, I was thinking about this myself the other day and wondering what order Tony's been buying his LNs in (not 'cos they're LNs, but because he's buying one chisel at a time)

Me, I'm not at all sure which sizes I use most. I pick up the nearest; too big, I swap for a smaller; too small, guess what... I s'pose 1/2" and 3/8" get used most, with a surprising number of calls on the 1/8" and 1 1/2".

Cheers, Alf


----------



## David C (13 Oct 2006)

6, 9, 15, 30.

for some weird reason I hardly ever use 3/4( 18) or 1" 24mm.

5/8" has always been a favorite.

Next I would add 3/16" 4.5mm.

It does depend a great deal on what size of work you choose to do.

David C


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (13 Oct 2006)

A 1/4" is essential. 3/8" comes close, and a 1/2", 3/4" and 1" follow in that order. But the size that I find increasing use for is a 2". This is great for paring the raised dovetail endgrain, or trimming a tenon or shoulder. 

Regards from Perth

Derel


----------



## Ian Dalziel (13 Oct 2006)

what Derek and David C recommended.....it also depends on what woods you are working and what you intend to do eg dovetails, mortices etc.
bevel edge will cover a wide variety of jobs.

I


----------



## NeilO (13 Oct 2006)

Chisels????
just redesign the plan to use the saw :lol: 

but seriously, 6, 9, 12, 18, and 25mm should cover most applications, and if you find you need something a little larger or smaller....what better excuse to pick up your WW catalogue


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2006)

Alf":3llyqkvk said:


> Funny, I was thinking about this myself the other day and wondering what order Tony's been buying his LNs in (not 'cos they're LNs, but because he's buying one chisel at a time)



Ahh, I bought the thinnest first as I needed to clean out some Houdstooth DTs that my smallest AI was too wide for. 

The next was 1/2" as I use this size the most often for 'general' woodworking.

After that, it has been next size up each time :wink: 

only 3 more to go......


----------



## Alf (13 Oct 2006)

Tony":3me4xue9 said:


> Alf":3me4xue9 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I was thinking about this myself the other day and wondering what order Tony's been buying his LNs in (not 'cos they're LNs, but because he's buying one chisel at a time)
> ...


_Excellent_ excuse, ah, reason to start the rot. Well done. =D> :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Frank D. (13 Oct 2006)

I'm getting my Japanese chisels one at a time (actually two every four months)...all the available styles make the choice quite confusing... :?


----------

